# Eclipse 3.5 - Update Site kaputt?



## maximAL (11. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe gerade ein merkwürdiges Problem mit Eclipse.
Ich wollte ein paar neue Plugins installieren, aber Plötzlich sah der entsprechende Punkt unter "Help"...anders...aus. 
Dort gibts:

```
Help
    Software Updates
        Find and Install
        Manage Configuration...
```
Ich habe noch eine Eclipse Installation auf einem anderen Rechner, welche exakt der selbe Build ist, dort habe ich das gewohnte

```
Help
    Check for Updates
    Install new Software
```
Die Menus, die sich dahinter verbergen unterscheiden sich auch komplett und zudem spuckt die 1. Installation Fehlermeldungen aus, wenn ich auf die Galileo Discovery Site zugreifen will, die 2. wiederum nicht.
Was treibt Eclipse da? Kommt diese Veränderung von irgendeinem Plugin? Oder kanns daran liegen, dass bei Installation 2 vorher 3.4 drauf war? :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jul 2009)

Das obere ist die alte Variante die man in 3.4 noch über Preferences -> Capabilities einschalten konnte, ist aber in Eclipse 3.5 AFAIK gar nicht vorhanden. Bist du sicher das es Eclipse 3.5 ist? Wechsel mal den Workspace und schau wie es da aussieht.


----------



## maximAL (13. Jul 2009)

Version: 3.5.0
Build id: I20090611-1540

Workspace wechseln hilft auch nichts. Bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter übrig, als den ganzen Spass samt Plugins nochmal neu zu installieren...


----------



## xhi2018 (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

erklären kann ich mir das auch nicht ... ???:L


maximAL hat gesagt.:


> Was treibt Eclipse da? Kommt diese Veränderung von irgendeinem Plugin? Oder kanns daran liegen, dass bei Installation 2 vorher 3.4 drauf war? :autsch:


Möglicherweise...?
Ich installiere Eclipse immer so, dass ich das ZIP-Archiv in ein neues, leeres, frisches Verzeichnis entpacke und nicht dadurch, dass ich eine bestehende alte Version mit der neuen Version überschreibe!
Könnte es eventl. in diese Richtung gehen?!





maximAL hat gesagt.:


> Workspace wechseln hilft auch nichts. Bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter übrig, als den ganzen Spass samt Plugins nochmal neu zu installieren...


Bezüglich der Plugins hilft Dir vielleicht Cloning a profile using p2 weiter. Wichtig dabei ist der Punkt 8.):





> 8. You should see all your plugins from that profile. You might need to uncheck "Show only the latest versions" and "Group items by category"


noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gonzo17 (13. Jul 2009)

Ein neues Eclipse tu ich auch immer in ein eigenes Verzeichnis. Ne ältere Version überschreibe ich generell nicht, weil ich mir da nie sicher bin, wie die Plug-Ins, die schon installiert waren, reagieren, wenn sich einige Plug-Ins erneuern und andere nicht. Außerdem ist der Aufwand ja auch minimal, wenn man ein neues Eclipse einrichtet. Die Plug-Ins, die man braucht, kann ja auch schnell herunterladen, indem man von seinem alten Eclipse die Update Sites exportier und ins neue importiert. Dann kann man sich wenigstens auch sicher sein, dass alles funktioniert wie es soll. Und die Projekte in einen neuen Workspace zu importieren ist auch keine große Sache.


----------

